# [Utilisateurs perdus] Root inexistant et users aussi(Résolu)

## Animatrix

Salut à tous !!

Je viens de démarrer Gentoo et stupéfaction je n'ai plus accès à aucun utilisateur.

Même en root, j'ai un login incorrect.

J'ai effectué une MAJ vers Paludis, ce pourrait-être là le problème.

Mais de là à supprimer les utilisateurs...

Savez-vous que faire ?

MerciLast edited by Animatrix on Tue Nov 06, 2007 7:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Temet

Mise à jour de PAM sans dispatch-conf ?

EDIT : si c'est vraiment pété, à part le liveCD, le chroot et la tentative de changement de pass... je ne vois pas.

EDIT 2 : ou sinon, dans le champs "login", vérifie que le layout de ton clavier n'a pas pris une claque (tu tapes des lettres et tu regardes que sont bien les bonnes quoi).

----------

## Animatrix

PAM, c'est quoi ?

En chroot, c'est bizarre, je n'ai plus accès à aucune commande, je vois juste les différents répertoires.

Ce ne vient pas du clavier, l'autologin de gdm plante

----------

## boozo

'alute

je me range au côté de temet : pam-0.99 sans doutes... (regarde dans les elog) tu as fait et accepté la maj de systhem-auth ?  si oui en mode console çà doit passer en root normalement. Là tu fais un qfile -o /etc/pam.d/* et tu vois ce qui reste la plupart du temps tu peux effacer sans dommage tous les fichiers trouvé s'il y en a (au besoin sauve les ailleurs) et tu relance un --oneshot sur shadow reboot et après tu pourras te logger en mode graphique    :Wink: 

----------

## Animatrix

Merci, l'erreur vient en effet d'une mise à jour de PAM.

J'ai fais un downgrade sur la version précédente.

Y-a-t-il possibilité de repasser vers cette fameuse version, sans avoir ce problème ?

Merci!

----------

## Temet

T'avais bien dispatch-confé???

----------

## Animatrix

 *Temet wrote:*   

> T'avais bien dispatch-confé???

 Non, donc si je le fais après la MAJ, le pb ne devrait plus se reproduire ?

----------

## Temet

Bah j'en sais trop rien, je vais toujours un dispatch conf quand emerge me dit à la fin d'une installation, bien en couleur : METS TES FICHIERS A JOUR.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Animatrix

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah j'en sais trop rien, je vais toujours un dispatch conf quand emerge me dit à la fin d'une installation, bien en couleur : METS TES FICHIERS A JOUR.  

 En fait, j'ai utilisé paludis pour la 1ère fois, et j'ai pas vu, le msg, maintenant je ferais attention  :Smile: 

----------

## Temet

Ah, ok.

J'ai jamais touché Paludis, je dois avouer que j'aime bien emerge  :Very Happy: 

Il ne te le dit pas le vilain Paludis?

Bon sinon, ça marche maintenant?

----------

## Animatrix

En re-paludis(ant), aucun message s'affiche.

A faire attention donc.

Maintenant, tout marche bien  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> le vilain Paludis

 un troll se cacherait-il là ?

----------

